# PHP Zeilenumbrüche



## DiablO (20. August 2001)

Hi all!

Bin neu in PHP und werd öfters noch auf euch angewiesen sein 
also bitte bitte helfts mir!!!  

also nun zu mein ersten (kleinsten) problem:

ich hab ein newssystem mit autoren und einen kommentarsystem aufgebaut. das klappt eigentlich alles soweit, nur wenn man in der form-textarea zeilenumbrüche mit return macht, werden diese nicht "übersetzt". WAS? muss ich da dem code WO? hinzufügen?

danke für die Hilfe!

wegen der andren probleme nerv ich euch ein andres mal


----------



## Dunsti (20. August 2001)

zunächst mal eins vorweg: ein Zeilenumbruch in PHP wird als "\n" dargestellt...

zu dem Formular: in dem TEXTAREA kannst Du über WRAP bestimmen, wie die Zeilenumbrüche behandelt werden sollen. Mit WRAP="hard" werden diese dem Text bei Umbruch hinzugefügt.

<TEXTAREA COLS="38" ROWS="9" NAME="nachricht" WRAP="hard"></TEXTAREA>

hoffe das hilft erstmal, weitere Fragen hast Du ja schon angekündigt  

Gruß
Dunsti


----------



## sEm (20. August 2001)

$text = nl2br($text);
echo $text;

das vor der ausgabe dann fuznt es

$text is die variable wo deine news drinstehn


----------



## DiablO (20. August 2001)

besten dank!

somit bin ich mal das kleinste problem los 


ahh, ein kleines "problem" hab ich noch!

ich möchte, das die vorhandenen kommentare zu einer News automatisch gezählt werden (im sinne von "es sind 9 kommentare vorhanden").
Dazu muss ich irgendwie alle einträge des feldes der comment-tabelle zusammenzählen, die sich eben auf die bestimmte news-id beziehen

hat da jemand eine ahnung?


----------



## sEm (20. August 2001)

$test = "SELECT * FROM *TABELLE* WHERE commentid='$news_id'";
$result = mysql_db_query("$dbname", $test);
$Gesamt = mysql_num_rows($result);

echo "Kommentare($Gesamt)";

habs nur aus meinen script grad rausgezogen


----------



## DiablO (20. August 2001)

hui danke!!!

is echt super da auf tutorials.de


----------



## DiablO (20. August 2001)

hmm, da steh ich aber leider auch schon an 
das ist mein code

<?php

$sql="SELECT * FROM news1 order by create_dt desc LIMIT 5";
$result=mysql_query($sql);

while ($myrow = mysql_fetch_row($result))
{

$text = nl2br($myrow[4]);

echo"<table> blablabla, komplizierte tables  

$myrow[3], $myrow[2], $text, usw...

<a href=\"news1comm.php?id=$myrow[0]\">$gesamt Kommentar(e)</a> </table>"; 

}  ?>

wie krieg ich da den code vom sEm rein??


----------



## exec (21. August 2001)

Wenn man eine eindeutige id in der Datenbank hat. Kann man per mysql_lastinsert_id die letze Id des Einrags abrufen.


----------



## DiablO (21. August 2001)

versteh i nit


----------



## Dunsti (21. August 2001)

ok, ich versuch's mal 

mit der Funktion $number=mysql_num_rows($result) bekommst Du immer die Anzahl der Datensätze, die die letzte SQL-Abfrage gebracht hat.

also:


```
$sql="select * from tabelle";
$result=mysql_query($sql);
$number=mysql_num_rows($result);
echo "Anzahl der Datensätze: $number";
```

Du musst nur Deine SQL-Abfrage entsprechend formulieren.

Gruß
Dunsti


----------



## DiablO (23. August 2001)

na der code vom sEm funktioniert ja wohl, aber ich hab ungeschickterweise? für die comments eine eigene tabelle gemacht und weiss nicht wie man die zwei select-abfragen richtig kombiniert oder so.... 

entweder krieg ich null raus, oder für jeden newseintrag die anzahl der comments vom ersten, oder er läd ewig und nichts geht weiter... aba funktionieren tuts nicht.. weil ich eben nicht weiss wo ich hin muss mit dem code vom sEm bzw. ob das überhaupt eht mit 2 tabellen

scheiss nubi ich 

bzw. wie macht man das das man news und comments oder so alles in eine tabelle kriegt und das richtig abfragt?


----------

